# Log4j Version 2 XML Konfiguration



## MiMa (17. Jan 2018)

eigentlich ist es nicht so schwer eine einfache Konfiguration für log4j2 zu erstellen.
Schon seit Tagen versuche ich die Ausgabe "NUR" in eine Datei schreiben zu lassen.
Anscheinend ist es doch nich so einfach???
Die datei "log4j2.xml" liegt in dem Vereichnis "src" (Netbeans) und habe bei Patterns das Datum und die Uhrzeit als auch [main] entfernt, weil mich diese Informationen derzeit nicht interessieren.
Die Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Configuration status="INFO">
    <Appenders>
        <!--
        <Console name="Console" target="SYSTEM_OUT">
            <PatternLayout pattern="%d{HH:mm:ss.SSS} [%t] %-5level %logger{36} - %msg%n" />
        </Console>
        -->
        <File name="SoundLog" fileName="log/Logger.log" immediateFlush="false" append="false">
            <PatternLayout pattern="%-5level %logger{36} - %msg%n"/>
        </File>
    </Appenders>
    <Loggers>
        <Root level="debug">
            <!-- <AppenderRef ref="Console" /> -->
            <AppenderRef ref="SoundLog"/>
        </Root>
    </Loggers>
</Configuration>
```
Ich erhalte eine Ausgabe auf der Konsole und in die Datei.
Beide Ausgaben sehen unterschiedlich aus.
Konsole:

```
[main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 2 Pop
[main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 3 Komponist
[main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 4 null
[main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 5 -1
```
Datei:

```
2018-01-17 15:44:00 [main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 2 Pop
2018-01-17 15:44:00 [main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 3 Komponist
2018-01-17 15:44:00 [main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 4 null
2018-01-17 15:44:00 [main] INFO  soundstation.SoundParser - ID-Tag 5 -1
```
Auf der Konsole sind zumindest das Datum und die Uhrzeit nicht dargestellt, vermutlich greift hier das Pattern, wobei [main] immer noch dargestellt wird und ich glaube es im Pattern entfernt zu haben.
Die Ausgabe in die Datei stimmt absolut nicht mit dem Pattern überein.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte die Ausgabe nur in die Datei zu schreiben, als auch das Pattern zu nutzen.

Ich habe die Konfiguration mal geändert und direct von Apache FileAppender übernommen.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
    <Configuration status="warn" name="MyApp" packages="">
      <Appenders>
        <File name="MyFile" fileName="logs/app.log">
          <PatternLayout>
            <Pattern>%d %p %c{1.} [%t] %m%n</Pattern>
          </PatternLayout>
        </File>
      </Appenders>
      <Loggers>
        <Root level="error">
          <AppenderRef ref="MyFile"/>
        </Root>
      </Loggers>
    </Configuration>
```
Scheint irgendwie keine Wirkung zu haben???

Vielen Dank
M.


----------

